# Blue's Fishes



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Most of the fish were out, and didn't mind me getting close to the tanks. So I grabbed the XSI and shot some pics.

Enjoy!

The peru rhom

























The purple diamond rhom

























The black diamond rhom

























The gold diamond rhom

































































and the rest.

more pics coming!


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

The gold mac

























































Both Flowerhorns

































Longfin oscar

















The big clowns, and silver dollars, ect


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

wow all your fish are incredable!


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

always liked those long finned oscars. 
nice collection.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

superb collection of fish. they all look very healthy. the gold dimond rhom is looking especially sexy


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Love the collection, the serra man I see, don't like pygos?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Looking real good Blue


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

great collection of fish


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

do silver dollars "frenzy" over like piranhas but with cucumber or something lol that would be funny


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

nice collection.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

bigshawn said:


> Love the collection, the serra man I see, don't like pygos?


I like pygos. I just got bored with them, and decided to try something different for a change. I might rehome a few of my rhoms, and look for a nice orange or yellow flaming piraya. If I do rehome some of them. It will be the smaller black diamond and the purple diamond.

and thanks everyone for the kind words.

Love the hobbie!


----------



## the keeper (Jan 16, 2010)

amazing!


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Here's a few of the blue diamond, and my son's little peru rhom. Just so they don't feel left out.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> do silver dollars "frenzy" over like piranhas but with cucumber or something lol that would be funny


Not really. they're kinda laid back, but when I first got them, They went nuts eating the giant amazon sword plants that were in the tank.


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

wow, beautiful collection.

all of those tanks must keep you pretty busy lol.


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Great collection. Love your diamond's,especially the purple diamond!


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice collection there Blue


----------



## DBlackman (Dec 14, 2003)

Very nice collection!


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

i almost bought that little peru rhom =]


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

T-wag said:


> wow, beautiful collection.
> 
> all of those tanks must keep you pretty busy lol.


Thanks, and not really. 2 hours a week is all. That thing called a python is a real time saver!


----------



## Brian5150 (Oct 17, 2006)

How old is the first fish, The peru rhom. He looks exactly like my rhoms twin


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

I love the mac


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Great fish and pics as always Blue


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

Blue Flame said:


> wow, beautiful collection.
> 
> all of those tanks must keep you pretty busy lol.


Thanks, and not really. 2 hours a week is all. That thing called a python is a real time saver!
[/quote]

true, when filling your tank back up do you mix the water in a bucket then pour it in. or do you just fill the tank up with the python and add your water stabilizer (tetra safe) later?


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I have well water, but I do add some aqua safe to remove any heavy metals, and a bit of aquarium salt before I add the new water.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Love the pitbull look of your gold mac


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Soul Assassin said:


> Love the pitbull look of your gold mac


Thanks, me too....it's one of my favorite p's.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Brian5150 said:


> How old is the first fish, The peru rhom. He looks exactly like my rhoms twin


I'm not sure exactly. I got it last year, and it was like 9" already. It's around 10.5", and a year older. I would have to guess about 5 or so.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Looking good as per usual you rhom freak you!







Your loaches are friggin beautiful, best damn clowns I have ever seen.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

a pleasure seeing your collection as always blue.


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Very nice looking Rhombs, keep up the good work.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

well.....since I rehomed a few of my rhoms, the new tank/fish line up is this now.

180 gallon - community tank (soon to be replaced with a 220 gallon of the same foot print)

135 gallon - divided, and housing a 6" gold diamond rhom, and a 5" gold mac.

125 gallon - 11" blue diamond rhom

90 gallon - 10" peru rhom

70 gallon - 10.5" longfin tiger oscar

55 gallon - 12" flowerhorn

55 gallon - 11" flowerhorn

29 gallon - 4" flowerhorn

29 gallon - 3" flowerhorn

The plans are, when the 180 gets replaced, I'm setting the new 220 on a double stand. 220 on top, and a shorter tank of the same footprint underneath it. The tank underneath will be divided and replace the 2 - 29 gallon tanks.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Blue Flame said:


> well.....since I rehomed a few of my rhoms, the new tank/fish line up is this now.
> 
> 180 gallon - community tank (soon to be replaced with a 220 gallon of the same foot print)
> 
> ...


Very nice pics, and every time I grab the canon my rhoms run, but I love your fish, and as ja stated those clowns are sweet! I can concur with you on time and maintenance on multiple tanks... its real easy when you get into the hang of a routine.. Id say in a week I do 2-3 hours regular maintence on all my tanks.. very nice man


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Wicked collection man!


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Took some cell phone pics of my P's today. Finally, they're all eating great, and getting used to the tank setups. It's really nice when they decide to come out of their shells! BTW....I think the rhom that I have, that is supposed to be a gold diamond, is some weird variant of a peru rhom. It looks like a peru rhom to me now, not a diamond.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Nice rhoms Blue, the GDR looks suspicious to me too


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice pictures that's quite a collection...

Cheers.


----------

